# B&H Photo Now Carries Really Right Stuff



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 30, 2016)

```
B&H Photo has informed us that they now carry am “<span class="s1">extensive line of Really Right Stuff products and accessories”.  For now B&H Photo is listing some tripods and sliders, but the lineup should expand over the coming weeks as B&H rolls out inventory.</span></p>
<p><strong>About Really Right Stuff</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>What started in 1990 as a personal challenge to create a better quick-release plate has grown into a mission to deliver superior camera support systems from the ground up. To date we’ve shipped to over 120 countries around the world, and we continue to grow every year. Our product line has expanded from a handful of custom camera body plates to an extensive line of support products including hundreds of custom plates, clamps, flash brackets, pano gear, studio gear, ballheads, gimbal heads, tripods, and now fluid heads. Our gear is made, as it has always been, right here in San Luis Obispo, California.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/0/Ntt/really+right+stuff/ipp/100/Ns/p_PRICE_2%7c1/N/0/view/GRID/bi/2466/kbid/3296">Really Right Stuff at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2016)

Sweet! Free shipping, and now UPS ground is overnight for me, instead of 5-7 days to cross the US.


----------



## Vern (Nov 30, 2016)

love their "stuff".

To anyone thinking, "wait, they are expensive", I'd just say that most of their products will never need replacing. Unlike a camera body, a great head and tripod are pretty much future proof. Of course, once you get hooked, the beauty of their kit is addicting.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2016)

Vern said:


> To anyone thinking, "wait, they are expensive", I'd just say that most of their products will never need replacing. Unlike a camera body, a great head and tripod are pretty much future proof. Of course, once you get hooked, the beauty of their kit is addicting.



So true. Great that their products will be easier to get, but I'm really not sure what else I need. I have a fair bit of their 'stuff'.





One other point to note for anyone looking at RRS gear is that they've announced they will be raising their prices 5-10% across the board effective Jan 1st, 2017.


----------



## Tahoejr (Nov 30, 2016)

Long overdue. I have been in B&H many times when customers ask about RRS products (often visitors to NYC). B&H staff hasn't always had good things to say about them as they likely want to sell something in store.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2016)

I wonder if Bryan @ TDP will start reviewing RRS gear now?


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 30, 2016)

I am kind of "Really Right Stuff"-ed out just now (TVC-34, TQC-14, TFA-01 with BF25 and some leveling bases) but you never know. The "Really Good News" here is the ability to earn B&H rewards, the ability to use PayPal credit (6 months same as cash) and the no tax / free delivery aspect from one of the dealers we all know to be reputable and reliable. Think Adorama will follow?


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 4, 2016)

This is great news. About time. Happy for both companies.

But on the other hand, the L plate for the 5D IV is a freaking joke. You either commit to keeping it on all the time, or you have to undo three hex screws, detach and reattach your strap every time.

Contrast to the 5DIII--one hex screw, and a very light L plate.

And RRS customer service took a dive lately too. Tried to call with a question, somebody completely ignorant kept insisting on handling the call, and then when she realized she was lost, transferred me to eternal hold.

Looking forward to a return to good design and great customer care in 2017!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 4, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> But on the other hand, the L plate for the 5D IV is a freaking joke. You either commit to keeping it on all the time, or you have to undo three hex screws, detach and reattach your strap every time.
> 
> Contrast to the 5DIII--one hex screw, and a very light L plate.



Didn't the 1-piece L-plate for the 5DIII also attach to the strap lug, meaning you had to detach/reattach the strap every time? Just checked – you're referring to the original (which was recalled because it scratched the body) and the Rev A design. The newer Rev B attaches to the strap lug. 

The advantage to the 5DIV plate's new design is that you're getting the base plate and L-plate in a single bracket set, rather than having to buy two and swap them. My 1D X L-plate is modular, and although I use the upright portion only about 1/4 of the time, the only time I've removed the base plate was when Canon performed the oil/shutter recall service, and they require to remove accessories/cards/battery (and since they did the service while I waited at the Jamesburg, NJ facility, the base plate has only been off the camera for less than an hour). OTOH, there's no strap lug attachment, and regardless I don't use a regular neck strap, just a handstrap that's always on, or a Blackrapid strap attached with a clamp to the base plate. 

However, if you prefer the one piece design with only a single hex bolt attachment, the Kirk L-plate for the 5DIV is what you want (and Kirk products have been distributed by B&H and Adorama for a long time).


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 4, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > But on the other hand, the L plate for the 5D IV is a freaking joke. You either commit to keeping it on all the time, or you have to undo three hex screws, detach and reattach your strap every time.
> ...



I bought two 5DIII L plates, first about 90 days after the body came out, then another about 16 months later. I noticed no difference. Two weeks ago I sold one of them. Reading your post, I checked, and the remaining is "Rev A." 

It is a single piece, an elegant, light, solid bracket that is pure joy. I don't see any advantage to having a modular configuration. In over four years, I never even considered using just a base plate. Once the L bracket was on, it stayed on unless I knew I was going out without a tripod. The 5DIII and 5DIV truly feel like different cameras without a tripod plate or bracket. Smaller and lighter!

Again prompted by your post, I checked online and, sure enough, they've gone modular with the 5DIII also. But I can tell you from experience this might not have had anything to do with function, but much more to do with "value added" and conforming design to match marketing and production needs. When I bought the 5DIII L-plates, they cost about $130. A few years later, for the 5DIV...$180!!!

As for "quick release functionality," that seems like market-speak for much more complicated and clunky. Seriously, if I want to remove the bracket now on the 5DIV, I have to remove the strap anchor, take the strap out of that, remove the L component, then remove the base plate--then reattach the strap loop to the camera body. 

Even if I just wanted to remove the upright portion, I STILL have to remove the strap anchor and detach and reattach the strap's loop--which is the biggest pain of the process, as the strap anchors are so tiny.

Before, as stated, the loops never left the camera body and there was only one hex screw to loosen or tighten.

As for a magnetic holder for the hex key, it is a clever idea, but the hex key pops out very easily, and, in nearly six years of using RRS (previously on my 60D) plates and heads, I've always had a key with me when using the tripod. Never once lost one. If I have my tripod, 99% of the time I have at least a small pack with another lens, filters, and the key. In my opinion, the extra metal used for the holder, plus the key itself, just add unnecessary weight and bulk. 

I'm glad you mentioned the Kirk, as I will try it asap and then send the RRS back if all is tight and good quality. Thank you! I still have time to receive and try the Kirk this week, then ship back the RRS for a refund.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 4, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> As for "quick release functionality," that seems like market-speak for much more complicated and clunky. Seriously, if I want to remove the bracket now on the 5DIV, I have to remove the strap anchor, take the strap out of that, remove the L component, then remove the base plate--then reattach the strap loop to the camera body.



I'm pretty sure "quick release functionality" refers to the sockets on the plate for the QR magnetic camera straps they distribute for another maker, and not to quickly removing the L-plate from the camera. 




YuengLinger said:


> In over four years, I never even considered using just a base plate. Once the L bracket was on, it stayed on unless I knew I was going out without a tripod. The 5DIII and 5DIV truly feel like different cameras without a tripod plate or bracket.
> 
> Even if I just wanted to remove the upright portion, I STILL have to remove the strap anchor and detach and reattach the strap's loop--which is the biggest pain of the process, as the strap anchors are so tiny.
> 
> Before, as stated, the loops never left the camera body and there was only one hex screw to loosen or tighten.



That's the key difference between our usage patterns. I stopped using the neck strap on my T1i when I got a 300/4L IS, switching to Blackrapid to put the weight on my shoulder and avoid a long lens dangling in front. I never even took the straps for my 7D, 5DII, or 1D X out of the box. That's also why I always leave the base plate attached – that's how I attach the BR strap (with smaller lenses; with collared lenses I move the strap to the lens plate) or the Arca clamp for the Spider Holster. 




YuengLinger said:


> As for a magnetic holder for the hex key, it is a clever idea, but the hex key pops out very easily...



Odd, I've had the 1D X plate since it came out shortly after the camera, and the hex key has not ever just 'popped out' in that 4 years of use. Maybe a design difference, or a weaker magnet?




YuengLinger said:


> I'm glad you mentioned the Kirk, as I will try it asap and then send the RRS back if all is tight and good quality. Thank you! I still have time to receive and try the Kirk this week, then ship back the RRS for a refund.



Good luck with the Kirk plate!


----------



## NWPhil (Dec 6, 2016)

that's great ....but I guess now it explains the announced price increasing for next year.
there is a new price for convenience


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 8, 2016)

:-[ * I stand corrected, and I hope those who read my very negative comments (above) about the 5DIV L plate will read this post. *

I wrote pretty much the same comments, a little more politely, on the RRS review section for the L plate. A service rep named Jim Weise replied:

"Thank you for your review of the 5D Mark IV L-plate!

I wanted to address some of the point you raised about the design, to perhaps assist you in a more pleasant user experience with the plate.

1. The strap boss anchor (which is made from stainless steel, a stronger metal than the main plate) is completely optional. If you intend to remove the L-plate regularly, we would recommend not installing that component.

2. Without the strap boss anchor in use, there is no need to separate the two halves of the L-plate when attaching and detaching it from the camera. The main mounting screw is accessible through the small hole in the L-component.

Again, if you plan to regularly remove the plate these techniques should help. We do design the plate to be mounted and left on most of the time, but we understand the need to remove it quickly and easily does exist for some photographers, and we always want to make sure that it's possible."

He was really right. : I tried his suggestions, did away with the strap boss anchor, and, yes, now it is only one hex screw to loosen to remove the L plate assembly.

I do maintain that the new design is overly complicated and bulky--slightly--but I've come to terms with it now with the great response from RRS. My view is a bit narrow, though, as I don't plan to be using the 5DIV with cables. If things change, I'll probably be happy to have the ability to slide the L portion out a bit. And who knows, maybe in the future I'll figure out what the detachable anchor is good for. 

I'm now not curious enough about the Kirk to accept the package when it arrives next week, so somebody else might share if there is a slimmer, equally well machined alternative.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 8, 2016)

Neuro: Nope. The 5D3 L-plate does not interfere with the strap lug. 

Pictured is the non-grip-attached sized version, the B5D3L - A.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 8, 2016)

As for B&H carrying it, I'll still buy from RRS directly. 

B&H lost my business after the Department of Labor suit dropped earlier this year. B&H need to either win that suit or make very public reforms or they will never regain my business.

Who you shop with is your business, and I don't mean to preach -- just wanted to share a perspective on this.

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 8, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Neuro: Nope. The 5D3 L-plate does not interfere with the strap lug.
> Pictured is the non-grip-attached sized version, the B5D3L *- A*.



I think we established that. It's the Rev.B plate (B5D3-LB) that incorporates the attachment point to the strap boss in question. If you use that optional attachment, you have to remove the strap from the camera lug and attach it to the replaced lug on the L-plate.

Rev.A on left, Rev.B on right:


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 8, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Neuro: Nope. The 5D3 L-plate does not interfere with the strap lug.
> ...



Ah, that's the part rev. Thought A vs. B might be non-gripped vs. gripped, but I just educated myself on the part numbers.

Got it, thx.

- A


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 11, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> As for B&H carrying it, I'll still buy from RRS directly.
> 
> B&H lost my business after the Department of Labor suit dropped earlier this year. B&H need to either win that suit or make very public reforms or they will never regain my business.
> 
> ...



Because we wouldn't want to let the suit play out before convicting the accused, or if the company is convicted, see how the company complies in correcting mistakes. And because the Dept of Labor is completely free of political bias when a union dispute is at the heart of the matter.

If urging boycotts makes you feel as if you are raging against the machine, power on. Don't bother trying to see things from the perspective of businesses that actually create jobs and pay taxes!

In your wide net, you are also disparaging RRS for using a company being sued by the Labor Dept, customers who shop at the company...And you are urging customers who would rather buy from a trusted retailer than a relatively little known operation to buy another brand if they can't find RRS elsewhere.

But if you feel righteous, smile! Just a lawsuit and you are ready to put a company out of business, if only you could. Wow, now that is justice!


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 12, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> Because we wouldn't want to let the suit play out before convicting the accused, or if the company is convicted, see how the company complies in correcting mistakes. And because the Dept of Labor is completely free of political bias when a union dispute is at the heart of the matter.
> 
> If urging boycotts makes you feel as if you are raging against the machine, power on. Don't bother trying to see things from the perspective of businesses that actually create jobs and pay taxes!
> 
> ...



I'm just sharing news of the suit for folks who may not have heard of it. Feel free to (epically and erroneously) presume my intentions, life goals, political sensibilities, sense of decency and world view at your leisure. However, you might consider that the folks on this thread learned _a lot more about you_ than they did about me with that last post. 

I have bought one product from RRS and I am quite fond of it. I'd gladly buy more of their products in the future.

- A


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 12, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Because we wouldn't want to let the suit play out before convicting the accused, or if the company is convicted, see how the company complies in correcting mistakes. And because the Dept of Labor is completely free of political bias when a union dispute is at the heart of the matter.
> ...



Your opinion is not as irksome as your disingenuous claim that you are merely sharing news. You are urging a boycott, implicitly, by stating with such lofty conviction that you are not doing business with them until your golden standards are met...

Your political opinions are known to most regulars, despite our desire to have a refuge from political discussions.

I'm proud to think clearly and independently--thanks to not allowing pundits who cheer for one party or the other do my thinking for me. So if you think I've revealed something by saying that we should allow a law suit to play out before trying to put a good company out of business, I hope you are right!


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok! Made my first purchase of a RRS item, an 80D L plate, from B&H. They advise the item will be shipped directly from the MFR within 2-3 business days of receiving the order, and a total time to delivery of 5 business days. Shipping was included.

Happy to get it from B&H as I had a store credit and some Rewards credit which just covered it.

Cheers, all!


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 5, 2017)

My 80D L plate just arrived this morning.

Apparently B&H has some popular items in stock; otherwise, items are drop shipped directly from RRS in California. I ordered this via the Web on Christmas Day, so there was a delay processing, then two or three days for B&H to get the order to RRS, then the usual 3-5 days shipping from RRS to the East Coast.

I saved $20 through B&H, as I didn't have to pay for shipping. I don't know why RRS charges so much for slow shipping, but they always have. I'm pretty sure using a USPS Priority Mail small carton would have cost less, but RRS might be recovering the "handling charges" whether they use UPS or USPS.


----------



## CANONisOK (Jan 28, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> I wonder if Bryan @ TDP will start reviewing RRS gear now?


Browsing TDP tonight and the following made me think of this thread and post.
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Really-Right-Stuff-TVC-34L-Carbon-Fiber-Tripod.aspx
Coincidence?


----------

